# Truassets



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Good lord i got a call early this morning buy some guy.Long story short i almost choked on my morning coffee!There prices are Disastrous and i have no idea how anyone can work for a sub of a sub of a sub.This is the reason why i am almost out of this industry.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

cmon now, whats wron with 5$trip charges


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

They have called me several times with their bs pricing. Last week I finally told them to stop calling.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i dont know how they keep there contracts with the nationals, all the nationals are big on the scorecards with getting work in on time and they are always looking for help and burning thru contractors


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> cmon now, whats wron with 5$trip charges


lmfao I wanted to puke,You should see the email he sent me after lmfao!I told the i have 2 insurance policys and 2 contractors license and you need to have leagal contractors doing the work.I said good luck with the guy in the mini van with a craftsmen push mower!:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We did a board up on a multiunit unit building this week. This was thru the broker. Billed $60 per door plus the plywood. Safeguard crew (two in a Ford Windstar with a pushmower and a blower) blocked us in and started their grass cut. My memory of their pricing with that lot was it paid around $26.25 for what they were doing. They asked the usual questions, "Why were we there? Who did we work for?" etc. I asked them what they did when they had larger yards to mow. One looked at me like I was dumb and told me they put another mower in the back.
As soon as they are gone, the Safeguard inspector shows up. No I was not removing all of the door boards so he could gain access. So he stands outside, taking his exterior pics using the SG cellphone app. 20 minutes and $8 later, he is done.

For those of you who use(d) mini vans for PP work, I'm not bashing you. I've seen very nice setups on this board. Both Safeguard visits were from people I would not feel comfortable or trust working with. The back of the inspector's truck looked like it was loaded with resale items or personals from his previous vacant inspections that day. The mow crew wore cut offs and shower shoes (yes, they had green feet) with no shirts and were photo ready to hold up booking boards for processing.

Complaining about the state of the preservation industry is like going into a biker bar looking for a wife, and getting upset that all you keep bringing home to mother are 50 year old yellow haired walkers with jailhouse tats.
This is the industry. It isn't going to change, you have to.
Nationals know who they are hiring. They only act surprised to the media.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with the sentence about not blasting those that use mini vans. I think you have to look at it this way.
As long as you have insurance and commercial plates and are a real business that is fine. My biggest gripe is the vehicles with private plates and that you know they most likely don't even have insurance.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

What's wrong with a wind star  my girls use windstars, lol... I have my int. Cleaners in windstars, have my refresh people in 5door Ford focus, rest have v10s Ford f350s and the normal kid napper vans. All work great for the work I do. I will let my guys wear mussel shirts in house's. But we all wear tan pants/shorts with compani red tshirts.. being professional is key but humidity says diff.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I Finally said no to Cyprexx about 2 months ago and i told them i will not work without a license i don't care who you are.Last week i drove by a house that i used to service and i thought it was being robbed.I couldn't believe my eyes.We have commercial Vans and pickups with insurance and licenses.These guys were a bunch of homies with tats and durags with a push mower whacker out of a Hyundai sonata.Completely unprofessional.next time i see this **** im calling the county licensing and having them locked up.I have to go threw all the bull**** put my business completely on hold for 3 months and someone who has no license or proper insurance.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I Finally said no to Cyprexx about 2 months ago and i told them i will not work without a license i don't care who you are.Last week i drove by a house that i used to service and i thought it was being robbed.I couldn't believe my eyes.We have commercial Vans and pickups with insurance and licenses.These guys were a bunch of homies with tats and durags with a push mower whacker out of a Hyundai sonata.Completely unprofessional.next time i see this **** im calling the county licensing and having them locked up.I have to go threw all the bull**** put my business completely on hold for 3 months and someone who has no license or proper insurance.


You're doing us all a favor by turning these guys in. Get you're license and have at it. Don't think for a minute they wouldn't do the same to you. If you like the work and can make a buck at it, and do good work fully insured and with license the work will come to you...


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Zuse said:


> You're doing us all a favor by turning these guys in. Get you're license and have at it. Don't think for a minute they wouldn't do the same to you. If you like the work and can make a buck at it, and do good work fully insured and with license the work will come to you...


I'm Not the type to Rat but the preservation business is out of control around here.AFAS Called me last week and said one of there contractors said you don't need a license for preservation.I said hold on & i went on my computer and Sent her a copy of the law book from the county she didn't know what to say.She was going to forward it to her Manager and get back to me that was a week ago.Cyprexx called and said they need a LICENSED contractor to fix the violation in a county i don't have one in.Its all gonna come to an end at some point.I have my NJ License and Where i live in NY i take the test on Friday


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

I also got contacted by this company and Glitter Field Svcs came to mind -- possibly another PP company that doesn't pay their vendors. Yes, there prices are 1/2 of what I get paid by my major company -- but his response is "well we'll be getting a lot of work in your area and the volume will make up for the low prices". Do these people not realize that the work is hard and we don't do it for free!:furious:


----------

